# Chốt nhanh phòng ngủ cho 2 bé 2001



## Dung Thủy (4/1/22)

Chốt nhanh phòng ngủ cho 2 bé 2001
Đối với các gia đình có diện tích nhỏ hẹp thì việc phải để các bé trai và gái sống chung phòng là điều bất khả kháng. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý về thiết kế phòng ngủ cho 2 bé trai và gái mà vẫn đảm bảo vấn đề riêng tư.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tại sao cần quan tâm tới thiết kế phòng ngủ cho 2 bé trai và gái?
•    2. Ý tưởng thiết kế phòng ngủ đôi cho bé trai và bé gái
•    3. Các mẫu thiết kế phòng ngủ cho bé trai và bé gái phổ biến:
o    3.1. Thiết kế phòng ngủ chung cho con trai và con gái 2 giường khác nhau
o    3.2. Sử dụng giường tầng để phân chia không gian
1. Tại sao cần quan tâm tới thiết kế phòng ngủ cho 2 bé trai và gái?
Ở mỗi lứa tuổi lại có các vấn đề về tâm sinh lý khác nhau, đặc biệt là khi các bé lại có giới tính khác biệt. Do đó, nếu như nhà bạn chật chội thì không thể bỏ qua vấn đề thiết kế phòng ngủ chung cho hai bé trai và gái như nào được.




Nếu như các bé ở độ tuổi cách biệt nhau từ 5 tuổi trở lên thì các vấn đề về giới tính càng là phòng ngủ đẹp cho bé sơ sinh
 nguy cơ. Do đó, việc tách biệt không gian giữa các bé khi sống chung phòng sẽ là điều mà thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ cho trẻ em
•     các phụ huynh cần cực kì lưu tâm.
2. Ý tưởng thiết kế phòng ngủ đôi cho bé trai và bé gái
•    Không đơn giản như khi thiết kế phòng cho bé trai hay nội thất phòng ngủ cho bé gái, ý tưởng thiết kế không gian hoàn hảo cho sự phát triển óc sáng tạo và tinh thần hăng say học tập của bé trai và bé gái bằng cách thiết kế chiếc giường ngủ có ngăn kéo giúp bé ngủ ngon mà lại cung cấp thêm ngăn kéo để những đồ dùng rất lý tưởng. Điểm nhấn cho không gian này là treo những bức tranh đầy màu sắc và tươi vui trên đầu giường. Phối hợp giữa giường ngủ và đồ trang trí phòng ngủ đẹp tạo không gian các bé thích thú 
•    Đối với những căn phòng ngủ có diện tích hạn chế, ý tưởng sử dụng giường tầng sẽ được ưu tiên kết hợp với điểm nhấn giấy dán tường thay cho sơn. Bởi vì cách thức này sẽ giúp không gian phòng ngủ của các bé được trở nên sinh động hơn rất nhiều. Thậm chí nếu các bé có vẽ lên tường thì việc xử lý chúng cũng được dễ dàng hơn
•    Chọn mua bàn học đôi để vừa tiết kiệm diện tích phòng vừa tạo mối gắn kết giữa 2 bé trong quá trình học tập. Sau đó là thời gian ngủ có thể sử dụng chiếc rèm phân cách sẽ giúp không gian ngủ của hai bé không bị hòa vào nhau và gây loạn sắc màu đối với người nhìn…
3. Các mẫu thiết kế phòng ngủ cho bé trai và bé gái phổ biến:
3.1. Thiết kế phòng ngủ chung cho con trai và con gái 2 giường khác nhau
•    Bạn có một bé trai và một bé gái mà diện tích nhà không đủ rộng để phân chia cho mỗi bé một phòng riêng, và bạn đang nghĩ đến việc thiết kế cho hai bé ở chung một phòng. Nhưng bạn đang băn khoăn nên sắp xếp thiết kế thế nào để thuận tiện cho cả hai bé và phát triển tốt nhất tính cách theo giới cho cả hai. Bởi, tuy rằng khi ở chung, hai anh em hay chị em sẽ được gắn kết yêu thương, cùng nhau vui đùa, hướng dẫn nhau học bài, hay chỉ đơn giản là trông chừng nhau. Thế nhưng với giới tính khác nhau, hai bé sẽ có tâm tính và nhu cầu khác nhau.
•    Bạn sẽ cần dung hòa thiết kế phòng cho 2 bé trai và thiết kế phòng cho 2 bé gái để có thiết kế hoàn hảo nhất.
3.2. Sử dụng giường tầng để phân chia không gian
•    Dù cùng giới hay khác giới, bạn cũng cần lưu ý đến việc tạo góc học tập cho con. Các bé rồi sẽ lớn lên, và sẽ cần có góc học tập để giải quyết các bài tập về nhà ngay trong chính không gian chung của chúng. Bạn có thể chọn hai bàn học riêng biệt, để chúng có thể tập trung vào bài học của mình. Cũng như kê giường, dù sử dụng bàn riêng nhưng nên kê gần nhau, để các bé có thể hỏi han và chỉ dẫn cho nhau học bài.
•    Các mẫu phòng ngủ nhỏ đơn giản cũng có thể giúp các bé sống chan hòa bên nhau cho tới khi bé lớn học xong đại học.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được các thiết kế phòng ngủ cho bé trai và gái rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

